# A Perfect Baking Day



## Alix (Sep 10, 2012)

It is overcast and we've had one bout of rain with more to come today. Its a perfect day to bake. When the family returns home the house will smell like all things warm and wonderful. 

I'm trying to decide what exactly to bake. I've got lots of piddly chores to do so baking something that would break up the monotony might be just the ticket. I'm thinking perhaps cinnamon buns or some other sweet bun that requires a rise would do the job. Maybe a cake? Something with a few steps to complete it? 

The last few days have been the first of the apple season. We've had an apple pie and an apple crisp as well as 2 batches of apple sauce. So definitely nothing apple flavored. 

Something rhubarb perhaps? I could stew the rhubarb first and then make a rhubarb cake or loaf? 

What would you bake on a Perfect Baking Day?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 10, 2012)

A perfect baking day...

First of all, all baking results have to be perfect.  No mistakes, over cooking, over mixing, incorrect measures and no interruptions!

After that, it's easy.  Since we only bake things we love to eat, it doesn't matter what you bake!  

SO made pakalva over the weekend so I'm going to focus on bagels (I have the flakes).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 10, 2012)

Cheesecake and 5 kinds of cookies.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 10, 2012)

I vote for gingerbread cake with warm lemon sauce or a cottage pudding with nutmeg sauce.


----------



## Alix (Sep 10, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Cheesecake and 5 kinds of cookies.



Holy crap. No pressure. 



Aunt Bea said:


> I vote for gingerbread cake with warm lemon sauce or a cottage pudding with nutmeg sauce.



OMGOMGOMG...That sounds so good. I have a killer gingerbread cake recipe but no warm lemon sauce recipe. Do you have that?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 10, 2012)

Alix said:


> Holy crap. No pressure.



You asked what I would do on a perfect baking day.  Today is not perfect for me...no pressure!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 10, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> I vote for gingerbread cake with warm lemon sauce or a cottage pudding with nutmeg sauce.


Whenever I mention cottage pudding with nutmeg sauce people look at me like I have grown a third eye! I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who makes it! It is one of my favorites. It is good for a dessert, then the next day for breakfast!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 10, 2012)

Bagels are done and cooling.  They came out looking good.  Breakfast for Tuesday is all set.


----------



## Alix (Sep 10, 2012)

Good old Filus comes through! Lemon sauce recipe. I might make both the cake and the buns. 

Cake is happening ASAP! Buns maybe in a bit. Juggling the laundry too!


----------



## taxlady (Sep 10, 2012)

Alix said:


> Good old Filus comes through! Lemon sauce recipe. I might make both the cake and the buns.
> 
> Cake is happening ASAP! Buns maybe in a bit. Juggling the laundry too!


I just had a vision of you tossing laundry in the air and catching it. How many pieces can you juggle at once? At least it doesn't break when you drop it. Remember to do this before you wash the clothes. Okay, juggle the socks after they've been washed.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 10, 2012)

Alix said:


> Good old Filus comes through! Lemon sauce recipe. I might make both the cake and the buns.
> 
> Cake is happening ASAP! Buns maybe in a bit. Juggling the laundry too!



Double the sauce recipe!  

If you have any leftover it can be reheated for breakfast as Barbara indicated.  If it gets a little thick add some water.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 10, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> Whenever I mention cottage pudding with nutmeg sauce people look at me like I have grown a third eye! I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who makes it! It is one of my favorites. It is good for a dessert, then the next day for breakfast!



A kindred spirit or a member of the Nutmeg gang!

Cottage pudding with nutmeg sauce is always on the table when the wind and snow are swirling around.  A night when supper is a little skimpy.  

The nutmeg sauce is very nice on a tired old slice of fruitcake in February or March.  

Also on pancakes when the syrup jug is empty. 

My maternal grandmother was English and she always referred to it as English nutmeg sauce.

Nutmeg sauce:

1/4 to a 1/2cup of sugar 
1 T  of cornstarch.   
1/4 to 1/2 t of ground nutmeg
1 cup boiling water
1/2 to 1t vanilla extract
1 T butter

Mix sugar, cornstarch and nutmeg together in a saucepan, stir in boiling water.  Stir over medium heat until the mixture thickens and clears.  Remove from heat, add vanilla extract and butter, continue stirring until the butter melts and serve.


----------



## Alix (Sep 10, 2012)

Yummy yum yum!!! Now what is the cottage pudding recipe? 

Had a last minute request to do the cinnamon buns today and the cake tomorrow so that's what's happening. Buns rising now. 

Laundry mountain is down to a small speedbump and getting smaller. Sheesh I hate it when I wash every sheet and towel in the house and no one is here to help fold!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 10, 2012)

Alix said:


> Yummy yum yum!!! Now what is the cottage pudding recipe?
> 
> Had a last minute request to do the cinnamon buns today and the cake tomorrow so that's what's happening. Buns rising now.
> 
> Laundry mountain is down to a small speedbump and getting smaller. Sheesh I hate it when I wash every sheet and towel in the house and no one is here to help fold!



It is just a one egg cake. 

*[FONT=&quot]COTTAGE PUDDING[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]2 c. sifted cake flour*
2 1/2 tsp. baking powder
1/4 tsp. salt
1/4 c. butter
1 c. sugar
1 *FRESH* egg, unbeaten
3/4 c. milk
1 tsp. vanilla[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Heat oven to 350 degrees. Grease and flour 8 x 8 x 2 inch cake pan. Sift first 3 ingredients together 3 times. Work in shortening until smooth and creamy; add sugar slowly, continue to work until light. Add egg, beat very well with spoon. Add flour mixture alternately with milk and vanilla. Turn into cake pan; bake in oven for 50 minutes or until done. Cool on wire rack 10-15 minutes before removing from pan.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]*Note if cake flour is not available place 2 T cornstarch in the cup and then fill with AP flour.  Also you may reduce the AP flour by 2T and not go with the addition of the cornstarch.[/FONT]


----------



## Alix (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks Aunt Bea! I will definitely try that with the nutmeg sauce. I've got 4 lovely nutmegs that I'm itching to grate up into something.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 10, 2012)

Yum Cottage pudding with Nutmeg sauce sounds good!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 10, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yum Cottage pudding with Nutmeg sauce sounds good!


It IS!!!!!


----------



## Addie (Sep 10, 2012)

Alix said:


> Yummy yum yum!!! Now what is the cottage pudding recipe?
> 
> Had a last minute request to do the cinnamon buns today and the cake tomorrow so that's what's happening. *Buns rising now. *
> 
> Laundry mountain is down to a small speedbump and getting smaller. Sheesh I hate it when I wash every sheet and towel in the house and no one is here to help fold!


 
Geesh, when my buns rise I put on 10 pounds.


----------



## Addie (Sep 10, 2012)

I made two apple pies today. One for a friend and one for my daughter. They smell so good I am almost tempted to keep one for myself. But I won't.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 10, 2012)

Addie said:


> Geesh, when my buns rise I put on 10 pounds.


----------



## chopper (Sep 10, 2012)

A perfect baking day for me is lots of bread, and cheese cake would be great.


----------



## Alix (Sep 11, 2012)

Another cloudy, cold and dreary day out there. Going to do the gingerbread cake today. I like my family to come home to good smells in the kitchen.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 11, 2012)

Alix said:


> Another cloudy, cold and dreary day out there. Going to do the gingerbread cake today. I like my family to come home to good smells in the kitchen.


 I'm making a ginger bread cake as well. I plan to put some sort of lemon sauce on  top but I'm  sure who to make it or what I need. I do have a jar of lemon curd in there I could use what do you think?
kades


----------



## Addie (Sep 11, 2012)

kadesma said:


> I'm making a ginger bread cak as well. I plan to put some sort of lemon sauce on top but I'm sure who to make it or what I need. I do have a jar of lemon curd in there I could use what do you think?
> kades


 
Lemon anything can't be wrong. Just thin the curd out and heat it up. Your family will think you are a genius.


----------



## licia (Sep 11, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> Whenever I mention cottage pudding with nutmeg sauce people look at me like I have grown a third eye! I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who makes it! It is one of my favorites. It is good for a dessert, then the next day for breakfast!



Barbara, I remember the cottage pudding was one of the recipes you sent me many moons ago when the apron was making the rounds. I'll try it again soon.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 11, 2012)

Addie said:


> Lemon anything can't be wrong. Just thin the curd out and heat it up. Your family will think you are a genius.


Thanks Addie, I can use a new name that's for sure. Hey you is getting old.
kadaes


----------



## Alix (Sep 11, 2012)

kadesma said:


> I'm making a ginger bread cake as well. I plan to put some sort of lemon sauce on  top but I'm  sure who to make it or what I need. I do have a jar of lemon curd in there I could use what do you think?
> kades



Oh yum! I love lemon curd! That sounds wonderful! Gingerbread cake got pushed back one more day as I have some strawberries I need to use up. I made a shortbread base and I'll put some custard on that and then a pile of glazed strawberries on top of that. Now what shall I call that?


----------



## chopper (Sep 11, 2012)

Alix said:
			
		

> Oh yum! I love lemon curd! That sounds wonderful! Gingerbread cake got pushed back one more day as I have some strawberries I need to use up. I made a shortbread base and I'll put some custard on that and then a pile of glazed strawberries on top of that. Now what shall I call that?



Oh my gosh...call it anything you want, and call me when it's ready!  Yum!


----------

